
Ask HN: What will be a solution for Corona? - Bombthecat
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m afraid there won&#x27;t be a real solution for Covid-19 (Corona) we will and need to live with many dead people.<p>Solutions, which aren&#x27;t solutions:<p>* Quarantine until good medication, treatment is found (nothing on the horizon)<p>* Quarantine until a vaccine is found (minimum 2 years, probably more)<p>* Quarantine, lockdown, open up, quarantine, lockdown etc. etc. until 60 to 70 percent of the population is infected. Which would take, you guess what? Take around 2 to 3 years... Also, the population won&#x27;t take it... soon or later they will just ignore it.<p>Conclusion: We need to live with 5 to 10 percent dead people around the globe and there is no way around it. (not in developed world probably, but refugee camps, India etc will have around 20 percent dead people...)<p>Or I´m just a pessimist?
======
computerphysics
I understand these 3 solutions belong to European strategy: "Mitigation".

Asia is performing another strategy: "Suppression" tracing every one single
positive case in their countries. In a few months they will be able to walk by
the street knowing there is no even one single positive case out of quarantine
in the whole country to be afraid of. This way they can wait two years or more
to a global solution and minimal interference in their daily lives.

------
mister_hn
Vaccine and staying at home until the spread slows down to less than 0.5%

